# bobbing head?



## ravishing (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Penny likes to get real comfy and stretch out on the carpet. Everyone once in a while i'll catch her bobbing her head up and down. Why does she do that? What does it mean?

Oh! And sometimes she looks like she's puckering her mouth like the cadbury bunnies on the chocolate commercials that go "bock bock bock" haha (bunny honking) ... is this normal? And what does it mean?

thank you bunny lovers <3


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 28, 2011)

rabbits are odd creatures,this might not be anything to be concerned about-however,-being prey animals they are hard wired to not show pain,,which brings us back to behavior patterns which can draw our attention to a problem--i hope this helps-sincerely james waller


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the bobbing head thing unless it starts effecting her in other ways. Babbitty has done the same thing since he was a baby and he's healthy, going on 4 years old. He's never had a problem.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never seen head bobbing but the other thing you described seems to be a happy response. My buns do funny things with their tongue and lips, sometimes looks like they are quietly smiling.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

when my buns start to doze off they will nod their head a little ...and some of mine move their mouth when their sleeping and .they pucker their mouth right before they go down and ear their cecals ...its like they feel it coming and their mouth starts chewing..kinda cute.


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've noticed that same behaviour with the 2 lops at my rescue - I wonder if its just a lop trait - maybe their ears being down makes them like to "bob"? Your bun is just adorable - always think lops look like stuffed animals that came to life.


----------



## Buttons Mum (Mar 20, 2011)

My little boy Bobbin (named after a piece of haberdashery not because of the head) Is always bobbing his head. He's almost one and has done it since we got him. I wouldn't worry about it. x


----------

